# Wired article



## Rex_Bael (2/4/15)

Wired seems to have abandoned their usually quite even handed treatment of vaping:

http://www.wired.com/2015/04/war-vapings-health-risks-getting-dirty

If I remember correctly, it was an article by Wired that actually got me started on my vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Interesting, thanks for sharing @Rex_Bael

And wow, welcome back to the forum dude!
Blast from the past. Glad you back and hope you stay this time!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/15)

Welcome back @Rex_Bael long time no see!


----------

